# Suggestions on dealing with an aggravating coworker????



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I always get good advice here so hopefully some one can help.

I teach high school ag and advise an FFA chapter in a 3 teacher program..... I've been there for 5 years, I worked with a woman who could simply be explained as an attention [email protected]@@@ and a know it all. She won't teach welding or anything mechanical but can tell me what I am doing wrong..... I deal with her for 3 years she retires praise the freaking lord.

We hired a new teacher after she retired and all was good

In the time we worked together we got a third teacher who was forced to resign for something that did not happen.... We can't find a replacement, so low and behold the teacher from before the know it all comes back"TO SAVE THE PROGRAM"... In reality she tried to start an ag program at a local community college and nothing ever came of it so she was desperate for money not a hard thing to realize.

I am the only male teacher in the program and my part of the program is in BFE compared to the other 2 teachers.... Since she has come back she has left me out of things and act like I am incompetent meaning I can't do anything right.....She will retire in 5 years.....

I could leave and do whatever but the area I live in does not have many job opportunities and I have met a nice girl and I am getting serious. I am also working on getting certified to teach Biology..... I could quit teaching ag and teach somewhere else but would have to ditch the girl... Not what I want to do....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Next time she starts to tell you what you're doing wrong for welding or anything mechanical, stop doing what you're doing. Hand her the equipment and ask her to please show you what she is talking about. After all, we all need to learn and since she thinks she is the master, maybe she has some handy tips to show you. Maybe she will do it right, or maybe she will give an excuse and walk away. Generally the more times that you make it so that she has to put effort into doing work, the less she will start to come around.

Make sure she is sending you important information in writing, email, or voicemail. Stuff that can be tracked so if the administration starts having problems with you or her, you can prove that you never received the information. Never hurts to know the school administrators and be on good terms with them. Take them out to lunch, do a small favor for them, something to get the idea stuck in their heads that you're the good guy they want to keep around. Everyone needs friends in high or low places. Hopefully there are a few others who are up the chain that are only putting up with her as well. You could smile and mention to her how you wish you could have been as lucky as her to retire once already.

If all else fails, spend more time hunting! Your stress lever will be lower and you'll be able to handle having her around sometimes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't let her run you off, especially if your relationship is at stake. It sounds like Jon gave you a bit of sound advice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree plus some great advice from above.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

any job you find is likely to have difficult people to deal with, just a fact of life. my advice is , continue to do your job to the very best of your ability. take pride in it and don't complain, usually your superiors will take note and reward you and those like her eventually dig a hole.

if she does run you off, why ditch the girl? slap a ring on her finger and take her with you


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All good advice above, just one other thing. Don't complain to anyone. Do your job and be the better man. Good things come to those that deserve it, hard work and loyalty to the job, will shine a light on your talents.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have to disagree on one thing. Whoever is running the schools nowadays just dont seem to mind if the students are learning or not. I would go to the administrator and voice my concearns politely and ask if she has the knowledge to criticize your work and also do as Jonbnks said in that next time hand her the equipment. The problem today people are trying to be to politically correct in all aspects, if you honestly think you are right stand up and say it and be ready for the consequences good or bad.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

All very good advice from above, as stated keep as much of the conversations as you can in the form of a paper trail. Asking (cordially) for her to show you what you're doing wrong will put the burden of proof on her as to your job performance. Is your system involved in a teachers union? If so, keep your complaints inside the union and not with the administration. The union can be your backup if there is ever a work place harassment issues. JMTC.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

or you could simply beat :smiley-butt-whoopin: the living crap out of her.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> connect the lead from the welder to her and strike an arc....problem solved...
> 
> stated before....I would hand her the tools in front of the entire class and tell your class that today mrs. soandso is going to teach me a thing or two.....
> 
> ...


Reminds me of one of my favorite quotes:

"Why kill them with kindness when you could use an axe?"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to agree with most of this material posted. My father was an ag teacher for many years in northern Kansas and then went back to school to get his biology degree and then went on to teach many years befor his retirement. One thing I learned from him and use to this day. Never give in or up and quiet on your own terms. That has got me through some hard times in a job I have had for over 35 years.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

A kind word and a gun get you more than a kind word alone!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> A kind word and a gun get you more than a kind word alone!


maybe so

but guns are illegal on school grounds if i remember right,they are here in Mn

plus why instigate a violent situation that puts you in the wrong,and one that will definitely cost you your job and possibly your freedom


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

take the higher ground

do like the others stated

when she tells you you are doing it wrong

hand her the equipment and ask her to show you how to do it properly

only one of two outcomes then

she will either take it and show you a thing or two(doubtful)

or she will decline and the entire class will look at her as being a know it all jackass

then the class will know who truly has the knowledge,you


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I wasn't serious about the gun but it is true. I know better than to take one to a school and they are not banned in all schools. My mother is an administrator at a Minnesota school and is hoping they reverse that to where staff can carry. But I know well enough that using a gun for influence will cost a job and potentially your right to own one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a twist to put on the suggestions, you know boys when little seem to pick on girls they like, so maybe its reversed when we get older. she might have a crush on you, so ask her out ! LMAO


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I have a twist to put on the suggestions, you know boys when little seem to pick on girls they like, so maybe its reversed when we get older. she might have a crush on you, so ask her out ! LMAO


God I hope not 60 year olds aren't my thing lol ... New job actually landed in my lap, said what the hell, still teaching ag in a better school system lol, girl is even supportive, wants me to take it.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go for it ! Not the 60 year old...the new job


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

definitely take it,and her with you

she sounds like a keeper


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

HEY !!!!!!! 60 isnt old to me, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not seeming old to me either Ed, but I robbed the cradle for a reason.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You damn cradle robber. :fryingpan:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you...thank you very much !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I did too Don, but I had just climbed out myself !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not suggest dating her. I am married to my boss. You can see where I am going with this.

All kidding aside here is my thinking. If she is nosing into your business, chances are she is nosing into other peoples business too and it is just as frustrating for them. Beyond your frustration with this woman, what are the consequences of her behavior? Likely if your doing your job well it is noticed by those that matter.

I think these days any trade program is at risk. The push away from trades into "higher learning" in our country, that started before my time, has robbed these programs. So I commend you for teaching a trade. However, for longevity sake the Biology certification seems like a good idea. Especially since it keeps you in the area so you can stay with your lady and gets you away from your nemesis.

I am going to digress a little as this topic is important to me. I recall my high school dropping their trade programs while I was attending school. I also recall a poster in my guidance counselors office picturing a fella in a suit in tie and a fella covered in grease and holding a wrench. The poster read, "These men both make $X a year. Which would you rather be?". The poster was clearly potratying trades negatively. My father being a mechanic, I thought the poster was pretty ridiculous. We had a pretty good life because my old man rolled in the grease and turned a wrench. He was quite happy to do it too. Pops has been retired for 10 years. He is 70 and still crawls under a car to help a neighbor, rows me around in the fishing boat, goes up the ladder and puts a roof on his house, drinks me under the table.....etc. That is who I want to be. Unfortunately they left him off the poster. Please do not misunderstand me. I am not implying that I do not value education. My issue is with those that do not value trades. I am fortunate enough to have an education and know some trades because my father valued both.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I am a heavy equipment lead tech and I make damn fine money and some of the field hands are pulling down 130k as mechanics with nothing more than a high school diploma!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> I am a heavy equipment lead tech and I make damn fine money and some of the field hands are pulling down 130k as mechanics with nothing more than a high school diploma!!!


Precisely. But it extends further than just money. Without trades people, suit and tie folks do not get to do what they do.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Very true!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when i was turning wrenches(nearly 25 yrs of it)

i made damn good money too

but i lost the love of the trade after all them years

plus my body started breaking down,bad knees shoulders and low back

plus arthritis

so i changed careers,now i drive truck for a living

i dont make quit as much,but still a good living and the wife and i didnt have to change our life style one iota

i am a lot happier driving truck than i was the last 5 years turning wrenches

i never went to college,just the local tech college for automotives way back when and then for truck driver training

i guess the next time she does something that aggrevates you

you could just smack her on the behind and tell her mind her own damn business


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well stated Rick, this country ne-eds a lot more people to get envolved in trades and get to work !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i guess the next time she does something that aggrevates you
> 
> you could just smack her on the behind and tell her mind her own damn business


There you go ! That's my vote smack her on the butt, but tell her you love her, that's why you are leaving, as you just can"t stand being so close to her.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> There you go ! That's my vote smack her on the butt, but tell her you love her, that's why you are leaving, as you just can"t stand being so close to her.


Some people just like to watch things burn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have marshmallows...will travel....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Always a chuckle, Don.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think we all know you have to burn a bridge once in a while...............it helps to keep the crazies from following us.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Does everyone know the definition of a technician? (only been one for the last 42 years)

Some one who fixes shi$ you can't.

Without the trades the cars and trucks would come to a stop. And then the blue collars couldn't get to work - lol.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sure they could. can u say bicycle? that is how the greenies keep suggesting we get to work here. think how much better they environment would be without all them gas engines u techs keep running, that cause global warming. :hot: :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote,thats not true any more

did you know that the most modern diesel engines in semi trucks run so clean that when they are in a city like L.A.,the exhaust is cleaner than the air the engine(and you) take in

so a semi actually cleans the air and doesnt pollute them


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> kiyote,thats not true any more
> 
> did you know that the most modern diesel engines in semi trucks run so clean that when they are in a city like L.A.,the exhaust is cleaner than the air the engine(and you) take in
> 
> so a semi actually cleans the air and doesnt pollute them


ha. since I don't really care about global warming it makes no difference to me if it's true or not. I would drive one either way.I, actually would do it for no other reason then to just piss off the greenies.

I have however been to L.A and was not impressed by the cleanliness quality of their air, so I do not doubt your claim.


----------

